# Where to buy in Nehru place (Delhi)?



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi
My brother is planning to buy an assembled PC So we will be going to 
Nehru place to buy the components and get it assembled there .

Can u tell me How is computer Empire and Cost to cost for this purpose ?
Plz suggest me any other reliable shop from where we can buy and get  PC assembled 
Also suggest me the best Tv tunner card that can work for xp and vista

regards 
Saurabh kakkar


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 13, 2008)

Computer Empire is good.......
But I will suggest you RR system, biut do little bargaining.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 13, 2008)

computer empire is good only for the rates....after service support is sh1tty and there's way too much crowd....go to RR systems and tell him that Computer empire waala itne mein de raha hai...main wahi se le lunga....he'll bring down his prices


----------



## kalpik (Feb 13, 2008)

Also try Mass Computers (102, Manjusha Building). He's a very genuine guy..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 13, 2008)

+1 for RR Systems. Prices seem a bit high but service is good.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 13, 2008)

RR systems mein bargaining works quite a bit, plus after sales service is awesome....especially if u are a regular there, like me


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 13, 2008)

just 3-4 shops to the left of computer empire is Beekay Enterprises...try that one , quite nice for me atleast ... products are at a rate comparable to that of computer empire !


----------



## rollcage (Feb 13, 2008)

I take from  Computers Infinite	(207, 58 Sahyog Building) and 
Accessories - Director Computer (101, Siddharth building) comparatively lower prices at both shops.

Do little searching .. n try the rates and then go to Computers Infinite and ask for ur config ... if its good deal go for assembling. 
They are Authorised Partners of AMD, MSI, Sony, Creative, Maxtor, Tyan, Intraco, Antec and APC.
Genuine Guy .. and very good after sales support.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 13, 2008)

@ xbonez nd rollcage Thanks for the info. dudes will follow ur advice 

thanks to all the members for giving there valuable suggestions 

Can any one give me the address of RR systems


----------



## paid (Feb 13, 2008)

Offtopic: Any idea price of 1GB & 2GB Corsair Pen Drives


----------



## corb25 (Jul 24, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Also try Mass Computers (102, Manjusha Building). He's a very genuine guy..


 Maas Computers are very very bad....the service , the manner, is pathetic...
i advice everybody to NEVER NEVER go to MAAS.


----------



## letmein (Aug 2, 2009)

As long as this has been bumped up...is RR Systems still good?


----------



## rollcage (Aug 12, 2009)

Where can we find laptop bags of Belkin and Case-Logic in Delhi.
and also at good rates..


----------

